# For the tool guy who has everything...



## DannyBoy (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Already have a couple LOL


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Wanna race?


----------



## dustygirl (Mar 11, 2008)

Love it.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Didn't somebody make national news getting arrested for driving something like that while drunk last week?

That's pretty wild though. I would be afraid of losing what hair I have left on that…


----------



## GuyK (Mar 26, 2007)

dbhost, most of my hair is gone, so I think I would worry about losing other body parts. A spill on that would cause one heck of a "ROAD RASH". Twenty years ago, I am sure I would have wanted one.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Now if that was a Snap-On, I would be interested!


----------



## DannyBoy (Oct 26, 2007)

I figured someone would bring a brand war into it…

I like this idea better:


----------



## DTWoodknot (Sep 4, 2009)

cool it looks like it has a 10 PP (people power) engine fuel with Beer! how many mile per gallon or is it gallons per mile.


----------



## peruturner (Mar 12, 2009)

Neat rigs bravooooo


----------

